# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  chiot shar pei 2/3 mois en gde souffrance

## amiedesanimaux3

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Lyane
*Type:* Shar Pei
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




 Une femelle sharpei vient d'être sortie de fourrière ds un état épouvantable! :: 
Atteinte de démodécie , elle n'a plus de poils, est couverte de croûtes et dégage une odeur pestilentielle. Les pattes avant st déformées (mais pas de façon irréversibles) , elle souffre de malnutrition et son poids n'est pas suffisant (c'est une crevette).
Le vétérinaire a prescrit des ATB, des bains, et une alimentation riche en calcium; il pense que les dégats st rattrapables mais qu'il faudra du temps. :: Franchement les gens ....... :: C'est mieux que je me taise....
DONC, Nous lançons  le post aujourd'hui, mais la petite ne sera adoptable qu'en phase de rémission bien avancée.
Photos et détails à venir
Dons bienvenus pour l'aide aux soins de cette petite ::

----------


## P'tite souris

Vous avez prévenu le SOS sharpei ?
N'hésitez pas a vous tourner vers eux pour le conseil et la diffusion

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

OK merci!
Voici qq clichés de la petiote à son arrivée

----------


## minisandre

oh la pov louloute j'espere qu'elle va rapidement guerir et pour ses deformations osseuses qu'en est t il?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

comment la fourriere a t elle pu laisser les choses comme ca?

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Les déformations, le véto dit que c'est quasi récupérable avec une alimentation super adaptée; à voir.... En tt cas elle très mignonne parait-il. ::

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Lyane après un bain

----------


## anoi

Un osteo lui fera aussi le plus grand bien à cette petite...
On voit surtout ici un pb d’hyper-laxité ligamentaire...

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Merci je transmets l'info à la présidente, en tt cas elle est super sympa et très très intelligente! Un amour de petite chienne malgré ses misères

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

::  ::  ::  Gros coup de massue aujourd'hui; malgré les excellents soins dont Lyane bénéficiait depuis sa récente sortie, l'infection gagne; les ganglions compriment les poumons, le pronostic vital est fortement engagé.....
la présidente consulte mardi pr un second avis véto, qui s'il est confirmé, sera suivi d'un 3e à l'école Véto.
Sa survie reste cependant très aléatoire et de tte façon avec bcp de souffrances. Lyane est extrêmement attachante et tellement adorable, ns avons le coeur retourné....

----------


## Vegane7

Quelle tristesse...
Je pense très fort à elle, elle va guérir !

----------


## fanelan

Si jeune et tellement de souffrance.

----------


## Darlow

:Frown:

----------


## Loustic

la vie est injuste, pauvre puce. bravo pour votre assistance et pour la consultation de trois vétérinaires différents. Bon courage.

----------


## anoi

Tiens bon petite puce...

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Ce matin grosse grosse toux (liée à la compression des poumons) à la limite de l'étouffement...... ::

----------


## fanelan

:Frown:

----------


## hélène77

mon dieu la pauvre puce

----------


## Coquelicot

Pauvre petite ! Heureusement qu'une bonne fée se penchait sur elle .... Un grand bravo a sa famille d'accueil et a l'association qui a pris son cas en charge !

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Lyane la Belle aujourd'hui

----------


## fanelan

on n'a pas accès à l'image

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Mon ordi a définitivement rendu l'âme depuis que je lui ai renversé du jus d'orange dessus :: 
Dc je fonctionne avec "un vieux clou" aux fonctions encore actives très très basiques....désolée

----------


## lili2000

Comment va-t-elle ce soir ?

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Vu le véto ce matin; il confirme que l'infection gagne les poumons...;il faut attendre un jr ou deux que les ATB et le traitement fassent (ou pas) leur effet...;Ns aurons un 2e avis, peut être demain  au plus tard mardi par un autre véto.

----------


## souricette2

Vu son jeune âge, ses déformations osseuses risquent de disparaître avec une bonne alimentation, dont elle a visiblement été privée (moi non plus je préfère ne rien dire  :: ); on a eu le cas sur un jeune galgo de six mois très sous alimenté qui est parvenu à marcher normalement au bout de quelques mois de nourriture enrichie, et de soins...mais il était moins une pour cette petite chienne...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

purée, je n'avais pas vu qu'elle souffre d'une grosse infection pulmonaire, oh la pauvre, pauvre petite, et elle était en fourrière par ce froid et dans cet état..je suis dégoûtée...donnez-nous de ses nouvelles quand vous pouvez...et merci pour les soins qu'elle reçoit...

----------


## lavina

lyane avec ses jouets

----------


## fanelan

alez ma louloute, on veut tous que tu fasses les pires bétises à ta maîtresse, et elle la première. tu es dans mes pensées

----------


## Malène

Ca serait bien de l'entourer d'une petite couverture pour qu'elle soit bien au chaud. Merci.

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Marlène, elle a un chauffage d'appoint rien que pr elle, mais ns ne pouvons la couvrir pr deux raisons
Elle prend des bains avec un produit qui doit sècher à l'air libre
Ses croûtes et sa peau très irritée ne supporteraient pas le moindre frottement.Or, si elle se frotte, elle se gratte puis saigne et tt ceci sent mauvais supure....il ne faut pas couvrir!
Rassurez vs elle est chez la présidente qui garde les cas difficiles, est habituée aux soins; il y a chez elle des chiens en manteaux etc...elle est entre BONNES MAINS!!!

----------


## souricette2

que ça me fait du bien de voir cette photo ! on voit qu'elle est aussi bien que possible, elle récupère,elle devait être épuisée en plus, par le froid, la malnutrition, la maladie...pauvre bébé, à peine deux mois et elle a déjà connu l'enfer...

----------


## souricette2

je viens de faire un petit don (25 euros) pour aider Lyane, sur le site des 4PP; merci de m'envoyer un reçu fiscal si possible (précisé dans le virement).
soignez-la bien

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

C'est vraiment gentil à vous! Merci de ce geste spontané qui tombe bien.... :: 
Pour le reçu je transmets à la présidente mais sachez qu'elle le fait systématiquement.

----------


## souricette2

merci, donnez-nous des nouvelles de Lyane quand vous pouvez, cela fera remonter le post qui est déjà difficile à retrouver...caresse à la petite...

----------


## http://sharpei-et-cie.for

diffusé sur http://sharpei-et-cie.forumdediscussions.com/

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

merci pr les dons et diffusions :: 

la petite est un coup patraque, un coup bien et qq heures plus tard de nouveau à plat. Cela dit elle mange très très bien, et commence à faire des bêtises ( c'est dc qu'elle résiste!!!! Et que Fanelan a été exaucée ).  :: 
Elle a RDV chez un autre véto demain soir, ns vs tiendrons ts au courant. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Oxo

Croise les doigts et envois tout plein d'onde positive vers la choupette, on ne le dira jamais assez, *merci, merci, merci de ce que vous faites pour elle*

----------


## fanelan

Des fois mes voeux réussissent, il suffit d'y croire et d'y penser suffisamment fort.
Un petit proverbe dit : donnez-moi :
- *le courage de changer les choses que je peux* : nous faisons tous, tout ce que nous pouvons pour ce petit bébé, pour que sa santé s'améliore et qu'elle puisse te faire des bêtises ENORMES. Nous l'aidons en pensée et avec notre coeur.
Son prénom en dit long : Lyane : s'accrocher et se balancer de branches en branches et il y a une multitude de branches, accroches-toi ma belle il y en a toujours une d'avance et je suis sûre que d'ici peu tu auras plein d'admirateurs pour t'adopter, mais avant il faut que tu fasses plaisir à ta famille actuelle, et que tu guérisses vite. Je te fais une caresse d'amour et de réconfort, et te transmets toute ma force. ::

----------


## souricette2

ce n'est pas surprenant qu'elle ait des hauts et des bas, vu l'état dans lequel elle était! mais si elle s'alimente et n'est pas trop abattue (ça semble être le cas, puisqu'elle fait qqs bêtises) croisons fort les doigts pour elle et espérons...
merci de nous tenir au courant de son évolution... ::

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

La puce fait 4kg9  :: ! La visite d'aujourd'hui donne  une version différente: elle a les poumons pris c'est certain, mais peut-être la dirofilariose :: .....en fonction du stade et si le diagnostic s'avère exact ce sera l'opération cardiaque , avec risques importants au regard de son âge et son état. Pour lui, ce n'est pas la démodécie qui posera pb de guérison. s'il le faut ns tenterons un traitement prescrit à l'étranger.
Il est prévu de la déposer jeudi pr faire tte une série d'examens et d'analyses (radio, prélèvements....) afin de poser un diagnostic précis.
Le véto a donné un autre shampoing pr diminuer l'odeur  :: et calmer les irritations.
Elle restera de tte façon fragile à vie. 
Lyane ADOOOOOOOOORE le chauffage devant lequel elle reste pattes en l'air avec délectation. *Si vs avez un manteau en COTON exclusivement* et que vs voulez l'offrir à la pupuce, ce serait la seule matière que l'on pourrait envisager de lui faire porter pr sortir (à moins que des artistes couturières ne se mettent à la création d'un modèle!). Car, avec le froid et sa peau dénudée, actuellement, elle fait ses besoins sur une couche (et souvent à côté pr le gd plaisir de Danièle :: )
Voilà, suite au prochain épisode!

----------


## souricette2

la pauvre petite...en tout cas, merci pour le confort que vous lui donnez...et pour tous les soins, on espère que cela va la tirer d'affaire...

----------


## lavina

sortie de bain ce jeudi 22 novembre 


                                                             lyane devant son chauffage d'appoint



j'ai très faim après mon bain j'ai trouvé un oignon

----------


## fanelan

alors ma belle, un petit bain  :Big Grin:  allez ma toute douce, je pense beaucoup à toi, alors tu vas me faire plaisir de te requinquer rapidement. plein de papouilles et merci à ta FA de s'occuper de toi avec amour.

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Alors ce soir les nouvelles sont meilleures même si ce n'est pas encore le top! :: 
Le véto a écarté l'hypothèse de la dirofilariose :: ; en revanche, la démodécie est extrêmement importante et demandera ds les deux mois pr guérir :: .Les poumons st pris par une forte toux de chenil et même les bronches dont le cliché radio est mauvais.
Cela dit, le pronostic vital est nettement moins engagé , mais les soins intensifs restent à l'ordre du jour.
Danièle n'a donc pas fini son "service" qui risque de durer un certain temps ::

----------


## KIM

Pour donner du courage à toute l'équipe qui tente de soigner cette petite bête je me permets de vous donner un exemple sur ce lien

http://detresse-animale.voila.net/malades8.htm

Merci de donner toute votre énergie dans ce long combat

Kim

http://dignite-retrouvee.voila.net/
http://sansnichefixe.voila.net/

----------


## titreclai

la pépette a vraiment trouvé son ange gardien.... on vous souhaite tout le bonheur du monde avec elle même si le chemin est long....

----------


## P'tite souris

Amie des animaux, comme elle n'est pas adoptable pour le moment, je te propose de déplacer le sujet dans la rubrique chiens et de refaire un sujet dans les adoptions des qu'elle sera adoptable  :Smile:

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

ça marche P'tite souris; ns l'avions mise là pr une éventuelle réservation....merci

----------


## souricette2

je suis contente d'apprendre que le pronostic vital est moins engagé, et qu'il n'y a plus d'opération en vue, même si ses soins seront longs, c'est évident...

----------


## zorkita

Béatrice Parnot de Cani-nursing a une grande expérience avec le traitement de la démodécie, peut-être pourrait-elle être contactée pour conseils, si besoin bien sûr.

Attention aux oignons, très nocifs pour les chiens, surtout crus.

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Merci Zorkita! L'oignon a été "chipé"; bien entendu, ns n'en donnons pas. Danièle a fait la photo puis l'a retiré! Lyane ne sortant pas , elle commence à faire qq petites bêtises..... :: 
S'agissant de la démodécie Danièle a tenu un refuge 14 ans, et n'en n'est pas à son galop d'essai (elle a même des contacts pr l'obtention d'un traitement sur le marché américain, et non disponible en France, s'il le fallait). Cependant, tt conseil avisé est le bienvenu. ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

je connaissais pas ce post , je suis donc partie de la page un jusqu a aujourdh ui et bien je la trouve bien changé en mieux meme au niveau de la peau la crevette , pour les patounes il y a deja eu pleins de cas comme ca ici , et toujours des shar peis , elle est vraiment trop mimi , pour les manteaux en coton tu pensais a quoi  genre comme les bodys bb ce genre de coton la ???ELLE MESURE COMBIEN ,,, ,,, si c est ca peut etre des mamans pourraient en envoyer ou te les donner en tout cas la photo devant le poele , on la voit bien plus en forme , vous etes au top surtout sa maman fa  ::

----------


## crayon

Quelles sont les mensurations de la petite mère qui sourit devant son chauffage?  ::

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Pour la garde robe sur mesure de la demoiselle, je demande à sa nounou dès qu'elle rentre!
D'après Danièle, il faudrait un manteau tt simple à mettre (par trop d'enfilages et d'endroits qui serrentpr limiter les frottements), en coton EXCLUSIVEMENT sur la partie en contact avec la peau et suffisament épais au dessus pr maintenir la température le temps de la sortie.
C'est super clair, non? ::  Ce genre la par ex

----------


## Noemie-

pauvre chtiote ! on dirait plus un staffie !

----------


## vidau fabienne

elle peut etre diffusé la crevette ????? PAS ENCORE POUR UNE ADOPTION MAIS POUR TOUTE AIDE SAIT ON JAMAIS

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Oui bien sûr Fabienne,merci; et même pr une réservation; mais elle ne partira pas avant deux mois. Ou alors, proche du 77, avec des personnes habituées aux soins, qui la prendraient en tant que FA adoptante , de façon à ce que Lyane s'habitue à eux. 
Cette possibilité n'est de tte façon pas possible immédiatement (trop fragile), et ne peut se réaliser qu'à proximité du 77 (au cas ou pb , urgence véto....etc).

----------


## lealouboy

> pauvre chtiote ! on dirait plus un staffie !


C'est ce que je me suis dit aussi  :: 

En tout cas, quelle histoire...

Merci à tous ceux qui lui donnent la chance de vivre  ::

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Mes mensurations : 
40  LONGUEUR DOS
                                  27  tour de cou
                                  40  tour de bidon
et la petite commence à jouer avec les autres ; et si on ne veut pas jouer avec elle, mademoiselle insiste ! Ds le genre "j'ai la forme" elle est plutôt bien! ::  
Donc vivement un manteau pr qu'elle puisse aller se dégourdir avec les autres à l'extérieur; le chauffage c'est bien mais jouer, qd on est "bébé" c'est chouette aussi!

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Je viens de tomber sur une photo de sharpei bone mouth c'est EXACTEMENT Lyane en clair! Je ne connaissais pas cette race de sharpei, étant habituée aux têtes ttes plissées!

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est parce qu'elle n'a pas le "nez d'hippopotame" = le museau tout gonflé caractéristique de la race. Je sais que la cortisone le fait disparaître, peut être que son état lamentable / souffrance importante a le même effet ?

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

::  nez d'hippopotame!!!!! ::

----------


## blush

Histoire émouvante que celle de Lyane... 

Merci pour ce que vous faite... Malheureusement je ne peux pas vous aider financierement, mais je croise les pattounes pour la belle !

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Moi aussi moi aussi je veux aller dehors!  ::  
Mais Tata Dani ne veut pas tant que je n'aurai pas de manteau ou de poils ::  Je me suis fait remonter les bretelles :: 
Cest pas juste ::

----------


## fanelan

c'est beau de le voir "debout"

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

La puce sent bcp moins c'est que la démodécie se guérit petit à petit ::  En revanche des méchantes quintes de toux encore :: 
mensuration du bidon après le repas 45 cm!!! Et 4,2 kg affichés fièrement!

----------


## lealouboy

P'tit coeur  ::

----------


## lana24

petite puce :: merci à sa famille d'acceuil

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je pensais pour la toux : le véto à évoqué une éventuelle infestation par les ascaris bien massive ? (en plus du reste la pauvre, mais ça ne serait pas étonnant ...)

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Oui mais les analyses se st avérées négatives; c'est une forte toux de chenil descendue sur les bronches. Elle est sous ATB , il amélioration mais forcément cela prend du temps.

----------


## TiaVénus

Bravo petite LYANE :: , continue à te battre.  ::

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Ben moi je monte les escaliers maintenant;  ::  le pb c'est pr redescendre :: 
Et puis quel observatoire du tonnerre!

----------


## fanelan

on re-voit la vie dans son regard. continue comme cela ma belle, n'oublie pas, je t'envoie une petite papouille sur le bidon

----------


## lili2000

> Ben moi je monte les escaliers maintenant;  le pb c'est pr redescendre
> Et puis quel observatoire du tonnerre!


çà me fait penser à ma première chienne, on était content qu'elle ne monte pas l'escalier plus-tard, on a compris qu'elle ne pouvait pas encore le faire ::  (on était vraiment novice), puis une fois en haut, elle aboyait pour qu'on vienne la chercher.


En tout cas Lyane revit, elle va bientôt commencer les bêtises  :: .

----------


## Houitie

elle est toute mimie (par contre je vois pas de shar pei)

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Pour les bêtises, c'est déjà commencé :Cool:  :: 
Le véto a dit croisé sharpeï....

----------


## amnesie

idem pour moi elle ressemble vraiment plus a un staff même croisé. 
Elle est vraiment très belle! La photo dans son panier sur la dernière page là  :: 
Elle est terriblement touchante cette petite!

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Vu le véto aujourd'hui....le petite boit beaucoup....examens à venir...... :Frown: 
Sa nounou a trouvé enfin, un manteau à sa taille, imperméable dessus et en coton en dessous; vive les sorties en perspectives! :: 
J'ai vu la petiote aujourd'hui, elle est vraiment petite par rapport à l'impression que donnent les photos, et surtt très très dénudée (le dos est absolument sans poils!). En revanche, la miss sentait bon :: 
  cliché  de la miss ds la salle d'attente, extrêmement sage ::

----------


## Vegane7

Ce post est très, très émouvant...  ::

----------


## Noemie-

ahah la tête dans les escaliers !

Je ne vois pas de shar pei non plu, je réitère le staffie  ::

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Lyane et ses premières sorties; en 3e elle est très très intéressée par les oiseaux!!! ::

----------


## lealouboy

Et pour ses problèmes de boisson, qu'en pense le véto ?

Quelle belle petite choupinette  ::

----------


## fanelan

trop belle, tu dois être fière de la voir dehors et sur ses pattes et quel regard plein de vie ; j'aime bien son manteau

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Lealouboy, le véto pense que ce st les médicaments contre la démodécie qui provoquent cette réaction. Il a demandé un dosage précis des quantités bues, afin de juger s'il y a lieu de faire une prise de sang. Il la trouve plutôt bien en forme  (ttes proportions gardées!) et en bonne évolution par rapport à son traitement.
Elle est petite d'ailleurs, il n'y a qu'à la regarder à côté d'un chihuahua pr s'en rendre compte!

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

ça va mal  ::  Lyane boit bcp trop; au regard des quantités le véto pense "aux reins voir plus"....ça craint  :: 
Décidément elle n'a pas e chance cette petite.
Un RDV est pris mardi pr d'autres analyses et ....un pronostic..... ::

----------


## feanor

Pareil pour le staffie,.. ils sont petits donc la taille corresponds bien..

Peut etre que son état général donne l'impression qu'elle a des plis.

 voila un chiot staffie (environ 6-9 mois) avec une demodecie. Comparer les plis de la tete  ::

----------


## Coquelicot

Pauvre puce, elle n'a vraiment pas de chance... J'espère qu'elle va très vite réussir à remonter cette nouvelle épreuve !

----------


## fanelan

allez ma belle, remonte la pente  :Smile:

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Féanor, oui en effet, c'est bluffant!!!
Cela étant pr l'instant ce n'est pas trop notre préoccupation ds la mesure ou sa survie est toujours aléatoire.
On ne peut faire de diagnostic de race avant 9 mois si je ne m'abuse; si elle a eu la chance de dépasser ttes les épreuves, il sera tjrs temps de revoir la question le moment venu.

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

::  aux urgences ce matin Lyane est décédée ss perfusion...... ::

----------


## Flo13

Pauvre petite. Elle n'aura pas profité longtemps de ses sorties. Adieu la puce.  ::

----------


## Chouck

Oh non, pauvre petite mère. Je suis triste pour cette Puce et désolée pour vous.

----------


## Poska

Petite puce  ::

----------


## delph68

oh non..... RIP pauvre petite puce, quelle injustice.....

----------


## Darlow

::  Vole petit ange...

----------


## Vegane7

::

----------


## Rousquanne

Triste... :: 
¨Pauvre petite puce...
Merci à tous ceux qui l'ont soignée et entourée pour ses derniers jours , elle sera partie moins seule...

----------


## amnesie

Oh petit mère  :Frown:  je ne m'attendais pas à ça en arrivant sur son post  :Frown:  
Repose en paix petite mère  :Frown:

----------


## fanelan

deux pour aujourd'hui, trop triste - reposes en paix au paradis des poilus qui t'attendent

----------


## xias

Pauvre petit ange ..
Elle se sera battue jusqu'au bout

Repose en paix

----------


## crayon

::  Bien désolée pour elle et pour celles qui se sont si bien occupées d'elle.
Merci pour vos soins et bon courage face à ce grand chagrin !

----------


## Noemie-

::  pauvre loulette... merci d'avoir essayé...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 ::  pauvre loulette... merci d'avoir essayé...

----------


## Lulucilia

Pauvre puce, on s'y était attaché à suivre son post, les hauts et les bas, cela faisait plaisir de voire sa joie de vivre malgré tout, et elle la gardait grâce à vous. Merci pour tout ce que vous avez fait pour elle, elle ne retiendra pas ces c******* qui l'ont mis dans cet état, mais les bon moment qu'elle a passé à se faire cajolé parmi vous.

----------


## lana24

::   :: tu es avec les oiseaux que tu admirais tant  ::

----------


## TiaVénus

::  Reposes en paix petite puce. Pars tranquille au Paradis des Anges :: . Et courage à ta bonne nounou qui a fait tout ce qu'elle a pu pour te sauver.

----------


## laurenceg

je suivais son post en coulisses, pauvre choupinette elle n'aura vraiment pas eu de chance  ::

----------


## Saigure

Quelle tristesse, mais quelle tristesse...
Pauvre loute. A lire son histoire, jour après jour, à voir son regard si présent, on avait tellement envie d'y croire avec vous.
Petite poule pourtant pleine de vie, quelle injustice.
Merci à vous de l'avoir si bien suivi, de l'avoir aimé. On ne peut pas toujours gagner.
Bye Lyane.

----------


## Jade01

::  tite puce....

Toutes mes pensées vont vers sa FA , courage

----------


## teddy82

:: Doux repos jolie petite puce

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Danièle me charge de vous remercier ts de vos gentils messages de soutien. C'est vrai que ce fût assez dur pr elle.....

----------


## lealouboy

RIP petite Lyane  :: 

Merci à sa FA et à tous ceux qui l'ont aidée  ::

----------


## leeloolulu

plein de courage... et bravo à sa FA pour tout ce qu'elle a fait... Vole haut petite puce ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'y croyais ... une petite chienne faite pour être robuste, voire même rustique, plus staff qu'autre chose en effet, morte à la taille d'un chihuahua ... aucune idée de ceux qui l'ont mise dans cet état ? C'est une mort qui crie vengeance ... merci à celles qui l'ont entourée d'amour.

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

Oui, staffie ns espérions, ns ns interrogions, mais la langue bleue et les oreilles du sharpeï étaient bien réelles.
Cela dit, il s'agissait de lui sauver la vie, alors annoncer croisée staff d'emblée :: c'était la condamner avant l'heure....

Elle manque bcp à Danièle qui lui prépare parfois encore sa gamelle...

Quant à son passé la fourrière ne le connait pas donc difficile de mener une procédure ds ces conditions.

----------


## vidau fabienne

et voila 2 jours sans venir et je retrouve le post de la pte crevette la ou on n aurait jamais voulu le trouver tant les dernieres photos de sa découverte de la vie taient belles , touchantes et encourageantes , courage a vous tous qui l avez aimé , aidé,c est juste  tellement injuste , courage 
 :: lyane

----------


## didou752

Pauvre Nénette, RIP ma belle là où tu es la souffrance ne sera plus qu'un mauvais souvenir. Courage à sa FA.

----------


## Daysie433

pauvre petit bébé tu t'es courageusement battue mais la maladie a été la plus forte  :: 

repose en paix jolie puce  ::

----------


## le gall

Danièle, je pense à vous très fort. Vous aviez tellement à coeur de sauver cette petite puce. La vie est souvent injuste et la petite puce en a payé le prix fort. Quelle tristesse, se battre, tout faire pour les sauver, terrible injustice ::

----------


## mamouschka

> je suivais son post en coulisses, pauvre choupinette elle n'aura vraiment pas eu de chance


Pareil, je suis bien triste pour elle et tous ceux qui l'ont accompagnée  ::

----------


## Oxo

Vous avez fais tout ce que pouviez, merci pour elle, courage, c'est elle qui veille sur vous de là-haut maintenant  :: 

Elle n'a pas eu de chance côté santé, mais quelle chance elle a eu de vous avoir !  ::

----------


## Loustic

mince c'est pas possible... j'avais suivi silencieusement ce sujet, je la voyais aller mieux... et puis... pauvre petite loute... bon voyage  ::

----------


## breton67

a ceux qui l ont aimé ,  dur de perdre un petit bouchon pareil  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Doglover

Je viens de lire toutes les pages et c'est tellement triste et injuste.  Mais elle a été aimée, aimée et choyée.  Elle a connu au moins de la chaleur humaine avant de partir.  C'est énorme tout ce que vous avez fait.  Pauvre petite puce.    ::

----------


## Coquelicot

Quelques jours d'absence et je te retrouve dans cette rubrique ! quelle tristesse... Au revoir petite puce et bon courage à ta FA qui ta permis d'être choyée quelque temps  ::

----------


## momo

Petite puce si courageuse...tu t es battu jusqu au bout accompagnée de ta FA mais hélas ça n a pas suffit!!!
Quelle tristesse de te savoir partie alors que tu n étais qu un bébé..

----------


## 70tina

Je ne connaissais pas ce post que je viens de lire et je voyais le changement qui s'opérait sur la puce de photo en photo. J'y ai cru ...
Repose en paix pauvre amour de bébé.  ::

----------


## souricette2

J'y ai cru aussi, je me suis précipitée pour envoyer un don, puis je voyais du mieux pour Lyane, au chaud et confortable chez sa fa...Pauvre petit ange, qui a tant souffert pour rien...Merci à tous ceux qui se sont battus à ses côtés. Je suis bien triste. ::

----------


## santig du

::  ::

----------

